# Dime de qué vas, nena



## la italianilla

Dime de qué vas, nena

1. Dime de qué vas
Es una expresión madrileña.....¿Alguien sabría decirme una posible traducción en italiano?
2. nena: es una palabra muy utilizada en Madrid también....¿Exatamente cuál es el origen y cuándo se puede utilizar? Lo que quiero decir es:
 ¿Qué grado de "conocencia" hay que tener con la persona con la cual se quiere utilizarla?
Gracias


----------



## freakit

Però, tu che vuoi (che mi stai dicendo) bimba?? 
Nena credo che richieda una buona dose di confidenza, o comunque di ironia, perciò sarebbe meglio utilizzarla ( o utilizarla? dubbio amletico...) quando si conosce abbastanza bene la persona. Altrimenti si rischia di sembrare un pò, come dire, "vitellone"
Entiendes nena?


----------



## xeneize

Sí, sería como decir "bimba" en italiano, justamente, no se lo vas a decir a cualquiera 
Aunque "bimba" por lo menos por acá se suele aplicar más bien únicamente a una persona querida.
_Nene_ o _nena_ se aplica a los niños, ya que su significado original es el de _niño_, y es voz infantil.


----------



## Neuromante

Nena, en este caso, creo que se `poxima más a "Pupa" o "Puppa" no sé cusantas P lleva.
Más que signo de confianza a mi me parece que sea un poco caffone o despreciativo. En el contexto de la frase, quiero decir.


----------



## krolaina

la italianilla said:


> ¿Qué grado de "conocencia" conocimiento hay que tener con la persona con la cual se quiere utilizarla?


 
Hola italianilla:

Sí, muy castizo...pero faltaría algo antes del "dime". La frase suele ser "*(pero) de qué vas*". ¿Su uso?. En casos de enfado o indignación, aunque casi casi se puede sustituir por un "¡pero qué dices!" (por si te resulta más fácil entenderlo así).

Y estoy con Neuromante, el "nena" en tu frase es despectivo.

Saluditos.


----------



## xeneize

Es _pupa_, con una p. Sí lo usan y sería despectivo, aunque acá no se oye.


----------



## la italianilla

¡Hola chicos, gracias por la respuestas!
A ver...os esplico un poquito el porqué de mi pregunta. 
La frase la oí por la primera vez en la canción “Tu dirás que estoy loco” de Miguel Angel Muñoz, y el contexto era:

“Dime de que vas, nena, 
de que lado estas, nena”

Ya me lo había olvidado, si no fuera porque hace algunos días oí de nuevo “nena” por la calle.

Un tío, en tono de broma, dijo a una chica: “Bueno nena, a mí no me digas estas cosillas.....” 
por eso os enseñé mi duda. 

@ freakit: utilizzarla con dos z 
@ krolaina: ¡Gracias por la corrección! Por eso, “pero de qué vas” siempre me lo dice un amigo español y esto ya lo sabía, a mí también no me suenaba sin el “pero”....

Chicos...entonces, ¿me confirmáis que “nena” dicho a una persona por la calle o que no se conoce bien es un poquito de mala educación, mientras si se tiene un determinado grado de conocimiento está bien?

Gracias anticipadamente


----------



## sabrinita85

Pues sí, _nena _(como también niña, por lo menos en el norte) es un poco despectivo si utilizado con personas que se conocen poco. Al final es como decir "lattante" a una desconocida.

En cuanto a *"pero, ¿de qué vas?"* yo siempre lo he interpretado como "che stai insinuando?", e igual siempre me he equivocado. ¿Algún hispanohablante que me saque de duda?


----------



## krolaina

sabrinita85 said:


> En cuanto a *"pero, ¿de qué vas?"* yo siempre lo he interpretado como "che stai insinuando?", e igual siempre me he equivocado. ¿Algún hispanohablante que me saque de duda?


 
No Sabri. Mira, imagina que estás con unos amigos (de botellón, por ejemplo) y se te acerca un tío muy pesado que quiere ligar contigo y te dice cosas que te están molestando. Entonces tú puedes decir "pero tío, de qué vas" (¿de gracioso, de simpático, de desesperado... ? de qué).

Un ejemplo poco ilustrativo, espero que me entiendas.


----------



## xeneize

Sí, sería casi como decir "che intenzioni hai, a cosa ti atteggi?"...No sé si me explico...Se entiende en Roma "a cosa ti atteggi?"??


----------



## sabrinita85

Ah muy bien, sí, ya lo he entendido! 
Gracias!

PS= _A cosa ti atteggi_ mi sa che non esiste


----------



## xeneize

Jaja, cómo que no existe, te lo acabo de decir.... 
Acá sí, lo usamos mucho, está bien dicho así: _si atteggia a figo, a simpatico, a togo_...Básicamente usado por los jóvenes, claro.
Imaginaba que ahí no se entendía bien, igual acá es moneda corriente.
Chau


----------



## sabrinita85

Jajaja sí, che, quería decir que aquí no existe esta expresión y por lo tanto no se entendería!


----------



## Malaia

Aunque sé que no corresponde escribir en inglés, la mejor forma de que entendaís el concepto de "nena" en la canción española es "baby".  Es un término  cariñoso entre personas que se conocen. Hay otra canción donde se usa: "nena" de Miguel Bosé. Para que parezca despectivo hay que darle una entonación distinta y bajo otro contexto.


----------



## la italianilla

Pues claro....la expresión de xeneize "A cosa ti atteggi" se usa en Cerdeña, porque mi padre tiene origen de Cerdeña y cuando hablo con mis primos ellos siempre lo utilizan  pero creo, como dice Sabrina, que no es correcto en italiano, por lo menos no suena bien 

Gracias por las esplicaciones chicos, ahora lo tengo claro  ciaooo!


----------



## Neuromante

A mi me parece que esa expresión la he oído alguna vez, quizás en alguna revista del hígado.


----------



## xeneize

> pero creo, como dice Sabrina, que no es correcto en italiano, por lo menos no suena bien


 
Bueno, no sé si está en las gramáticas, pero dudo de que "de qué vas, nena" tampoco esté.
Y dudo mucho de que estén el 90% de las expresiones juveniles o coloquiales.
Así que, para mí es un uso regional, y "de qué vas, nena", también lo es (no se dice en todos los países de habla hispana).
Si la nuestra no está bien en italiano, tampoco la otra debería estar bien en castellano, ¿o me equivoco? 
En cambio, no es así, no es que "no esté bien", es que es coloquial, y la gente tiene que saber cómo utilizarla y cuándo, y dónde.
Acá se usa, pero fuera no, así que es regional, pero les garantizo que acá, en su contexto por supuesto, está bien dicha y suena bien.
Donde yo, _atteggiarsi_ _(a qualcosa)_ quiere decir precisamente _ir_ (en Argentina _irla_) _de algo_, _dárselas de algo _y no es ni siquiera tan coloquial.
Si no tienen expresión equivalente, les sugeriría que la adopten 
Sabrina quiso decir nomás que en Roma no existe esa expresión 
No recuerdo si la oí en Sicilia también, o si únicamente acá.
Saludos


----------

